# One year ago today



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy first birthday Frodo, you absolute goober. Can't believe this guy's been in my life a year already, though I'm certainly ready for him to get through puberty and grow a brain, haha. 

His first day alive, before we even knew if the breeder would chose us for one of her puppies, let alone that green boy would be ours:










And today, a year later. Still absolutely lovely.









Because I am absolutely one of Those dog people, here's his birthday cupcake (and one for his brother too, of course).










Frodo's, left, is just his regular raw grind with a "lamb pate" dog treat layer in the middle. Sam had a pretty nasty GI upset recently, so his is mostly his sensitive digestion kibble soaked in water, with some cottage cheese in the middle. Both frozen, with ham and cheese spread as the 'frosting' and some treats stuck on for good measure, haha. I may have too much time on my hands, but they enjoyed it.

Seriously though. This dog is so eager to work with us. So affectionate - he could work on personal boundaries but he's so genuinely sweet it's hard to be too bothered by it. We never got him to a show, since his first one was scheduled the same weekend everything shut down over here, but he rocked the ringcraft classes he did go to. He's incredibly bright and happy, very charming, and so far has the makings of an excellent trail dog. It's been an adjustment, since he's much more on the go than Sam ever was, and he can be a very sensitive boy in some respects, but I can't imagine life without him.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't believe it's been a year already!! Happy Birthday Frodo!!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Excellent! You've done great work with Frodo. Happy birthday!


----------



## avensis (Jun 11, 2020)

He is truly magnificent! Happy Birthday!
SHAREit MX Player


----------



## New Member (Jun 11, 2020)

WoW, Happy Birthday!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It's been a weird year for me on a personal level, even aside from the worldwide crisis going on. He's been a real bright spot, even if it wasn't always the easiest time to have a puppy/teenage dog, heh.


----------



## crocoyes8 (Aug 13, 2020)

Happy birthday, he's amazing !


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you! We adore him


----------



## Aussie Love (Jul 19, 2020)

Happy birthday!
Give him some extra scrubbles from me and my herd.


----------



## isabellfive (Mar 10, 2021)

wish him a very happy birthday


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

isabellfive said:


> wish him a very happy birthday


A very happy BELATED birthday.


----------

